# Hava-????



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I seem to have misplaced Jammies! We took her to the groomers and they gave us this cute little dog to take home!
Mats are what happens when your dog comes in heat, you wear a diaper and onesies 24/7 on her for 2 weeks! We tried our best to comb them out...I think the people at CC love me for buying their brush and #11 comb! However, shaving was the best way to go! Anyhow, I know that this cute little puppy's hair will grow back and I think she will look like my Jammies someday! I'm just trying to figure out what kind of dog she looks like now....a Havapoodle? Naa...we have to be more creative than that! Any ideas????
She sure is soft and snuggly! Now I'll have to buy her a coat, but take it off IMMEDIATELY after we come inside!*


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love Jammies in her new hair-do! (But we need a side-view photo too)
She probably feels so soft now and is probably more comfortable.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I am going to say poovanese or maybe havatese...as in maltese/havanese? She looks way cute though. All fluffy and you can really see HER kwim? Side view please!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, what a sweetie! Love your attitude too!!!
Carole


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Ummm....what is a kwim? Maybe I don't wanna know because I can already hear Dave laughing!*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute!!! I love how Scooter feels when he gets a short haircut, feels like chenille.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Ummm....what is a kwim? Maybe I don't wanna know because I can already hear Dave laughing!*


Hmmmmmm... sounds like something crude I've heard before  , but in this case I'm thinkin' she means kwim = know what I mean!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Ummm....what is a kwim? Maybe I don't wanna know because I can already hear Dave laughing!*


She is sweet no matter how you look at her. Is she loosing the peach colouring in her ears? My Molly had one peach ear but is basically gone now. She is as sweet as her name. I think Jammies ,besides being family based ,is the cutest name I have ever heard. Everyone loves their jammies. I am in mine now. lol


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jammies looks so tiny without all her hair, and you will not have to deal with any awful brushing for awhile.
Gina


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I totally meant Know What I Mean......out of curiosity...what was the nasty thing you thought I meant? And how would it have worked in that sentence?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

She is sweet no matter how you look at her. Is she loosing the peach colouring in her ears? My Molly had one peach ear but is basically gone now. She is as sweet as her name. I think Jammies ,besides being family based ,is the cutest name I have ever heard. Everyone loves their jammies. I am in mine now. lol (sorry, don't have this "quote" thing down pat)
__________________
*Thank you Dave for your kind words. Jammies has helped me heal the grief that I experienced three years ago more than I can express. She has brought so much love and joy to my life! Thank you for saying that is the cutest name that you have ever heard! She still has quite a bit of peach in her ears...well, what ears she has left! To think she started out as almost totally DARK brown with a couple of white areas on her, and now look! Isn't it amazing how they change?*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jammies looks cute and cuddly with her haircut. You'll be free of brushing for awhile (but I'd still brush her anyway). She's a doll.

I agree about the cute name. I've always thought Jammies, Pancakes, and Biscuit are some very cute names. I don't see Pancakes' mom posting much anymore though.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

How about a "Hava-lamb"??
She reminds me of when we had to shave Miley last year...prior to getting CC combs and brushes, and she was blowing coat. We referred to her as our "shaved little lamb".
Didn't take too long to grow back out...


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

When Hobbes gets clipped down I call him my little lamb. Like a stuffed animal and so tiny for a 17 pounder.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

milomyguy said:


> I totally meant Know What I Mean......out of curiosity...what was the nasty thing you thought I meant? And how would it have worked in that sentence?


Go to urban dictionary... substitute q for k. :redface: Yeah, it sorta works in this case since it's a she and it's such a revealing shave. :redface:

Geez, WHY do I even know these things? :redface:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I love Havalamb! She is laying in my arms now as I'm typing! The poor little thing shakes as soon as I open the door! It is time for a little sweater, that is for sure! Here is a side view. She sure looks skinny!*
View attachment 25883


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh wow!! Poor Jammies.. I think I'd feel naked without a coat too!

Now you can dress her up more and not worry about mats for while!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She looks like a sweetie. Yes I would put a sweater on her for her comfort. Is she okay, meaning does she knows she looks different?

When Henry got shaved down for the first time he was terribly depressed for a day or so and I was told to play with him extra and just cheer him up.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The side view is even cuter. Just think....no brushing for a while.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> She is sweet no matter how you look at her. Is she loosing the peach colouring in her ears? My Molly had one peach ear but is basically gone now. She is as sweet as her name. I think Jammies ,besides being family based ,is the cutest name I have ever heard. Everyone loves their jammies. I am in mine now. lol


Dave...you crack me up! LOL Nothing more comforting than our jammies.

Debbie....Jammies is adorable! She does look like a HavaLamb!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, too short.
But it will grow again.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*It may be too short, but I didn't have a choice with all of the mats that she had. But, she's still sweet and cute in my eyes, and you are right, it will grow back.*


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just curious...How old is Jammies....I am wondering if Dexter has already gone through the mat stage.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Jammies turned one on Sept 14th. I think most of the mats were due to the fact that she came in heat and we wore diapers and baby onesies on her 24/7 and she bled for almost 2 weeks. She may have blown coat at the same time, I don't know. Remember, we couldn't have her spayed because of her heart condition and the fact that she won't survive surgery. Next time she comes into heat....SHAVING first!!!!!*


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, my gosh, what a worry for you re the surgery!!! Poor little thing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jammies is naked!! but oh so cute. I LOVE Havalamb!!  Great reason to go shopping for adorable sweaters now, Debbie.


----------

